# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1с медицина - доработка

## Zante

Добрый день. 
Пишу по существу. 

Есть конфигурация 1с Медицина-Больница. Возможно уже есть у кого-то или реализовано вот такие пункты:

1) Учет медикаментов так называемый складской учет
2) График записи в красках
3) План лечения в соотвецтвии чека 54-ФЗ

Либо готов выслушать предложения

----------

